# Mass shark attack!



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I went snorkeling the other day and thought it'd just be an easy, no frills boring kinda dive. Boy, did I ever get that wrong!

It was only a matter of moments before I was surrounded by several sharks. I believe they were all Great Whites but there could've been a Mako or Tiger thrown in there. There was just too many to ID. I kept my head and managed to make it out alive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSdW2qluPSk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

Wow....do you feel as stupid as you are.......or are you as stupid as this post.....or are you just stupid....or what?......STUPID!!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I assume you are joking about the species and the "attack." Where was the video taken? It does not look like any of the beaches around here.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like La Jolla in San Diego


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

that would be La Jolla at the kayak launch and those are leopards. 

this thread could have been so much better.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I get it. That isn't something people around here get to or would do very often though.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How bout this for a fun relaxing kayak paddle. lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

naclh2oDave said:


> I get it. That isn't something people around here get to or would do very often though.


i swam with a hammer at Pensacola pier a couple weeks back. 

the sharks here are bigger and people pay less attention.


----------

